# What To Eat



## alan-687 (Jul 3, 2013)

hi folks

not my first post couldent access my account but anyway.

Backstory, im 21 and had ibs from 18, doctors cant fix me but recently found that i have a sensitive stomach that was all i was told no advice or help.

so i have been testing foods and trying to sort myself out, the problem is when somthing dosent agree with me i will be unwell for weeks (Dairrhea 2-3 days, nausia for a week and my movements wont be normal again for 4 weeks)

the foods i have ruled out completly,

All fried food
All spicy food
All alchol (even small amounts)
Anything too creamy (pasta sause etc)
Anything oily (even small amounts)

this rules out 90% of my diet and i dont really know what i can cook anymore as everything seems to fall under one of thoes categorys

some help with what i can eat would be great

thanks


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

have you tried the fodmap diet? It could be the actual food causing you problems and not the preparation..


----------

